# I think my horse might be depressed!



## Horseygirl12 (17 December 2009)

Hi,
I have a 5yr old horse that i am now keeping on livery in the week and i do him on the weekend as i am in uni. The last couple of weeks he has lost a lot of weight because he isnt eating his hay very much and he seems fed up/depressed (not himself). I am just wondering that because i am not seeing him everyday that he might be missing me? Can depression happen to horses? I am thinking of turning him out for a month or 2 on good grass to chill out and put a bit of weight/condition on? 
What do you guys think? Has anyone experienced this before?
Thanks x


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 December 2009)

dont think you will find good grass this time of year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is your hay nice? or could you put him on haylage? has he a virus? Etc etc run some bloods if he is really off color. if you think he is a sad sufferer get him under some heat lamps and infra red lamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horseygirl12 (17 December 2009)

I am unable to put him on haylage as he cant cope with it and his droppings become very loose! The hay is good quality, he is being turned out in the day and in in the night at the moment but i am wondering whether to turn him out with a big bale of hay a week and being fed every day! I am giving him a rest from work for a while as i want to put more weight on him and i dont think he has the energy for anything! 
Do you think i should get a bloods sample just to be on the safe side?
Keep the opinions and comments coming! Their much appreciated! x


----------



## hairymolly (17 December 2009)

I think horses can get depressed and in my experience they feel it the most during box rest.  I would keep an eye on him and if things dont improve I would get vet out to check him over and run some bloods.  My horse would not enjoy being out 24/7 in the winter so turning away isnt something I would do but you will know your own horse better.  Another thought is maybe he enjoys being worked and some work would perk him up, I had a pony that liked to be useful.


----------



## Horseygirl12 (17 December 2009)

Currently my horse seems to be eating the hay when he is out the field by doesnt touch much of it over night when he is in the stable! Thats why i'm thinking that turning him out for a month or so feeding him everyday and snuged up in a big expensive heavy rug might do him some good? 
What does everyone think?
x x


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (18 December 2009)

Without doubt hun, horses can get depressed. But I bet it isn't because you're not there every weekday. They don't see their humans as eg dogs do. What I would be worrying about is whether the livery care you are paying for is the same as you would give. Is he turned in and out at the same times you would? Are his feeds exactly as you would make them? Does he have the same neighbours, company, care? Could he need his teeth seeing to? Could he have a virus or bellyache from being fed differently in the week? Are they feeding him haylage in the week when you're not there? If he's losing weight either his calories in are less than his calories out (so they may not be putting his right rugs on or may not be giving him big enough feeds or the right stuff in his feeds) or he's not able to use the calories he IS taking in, eg has a virus, teeth problem, wrong feedstuff etc. Turning him out on grass won't help much as (a) he might not have company all the time and that will make him fret even more and (b) there's not much goodness in the grass at this time of year anyway. I think you need to go right back to his care during the week and be ruthless about tracking down how he's being looked after.

And if you think it can't happen? My previous horse was on full livery. He needed supplements for serious joint disease and a careful diet but I discovered that the grooms were making up 20 identical bog standard feeds and slapping them in front of 20 livery horses with very different needs. I rigged up a test to check this and they were caught fair and square.


----------



## fatpiggy (18 December 2009)

Definitely horses can get depressed, but I'd be looking at a virus I think. Look how many germs go round the human population in the winter months.  As for horses not viewing humans in the same way as dogs do - speak for yourself Box of Frogs!!  I see my mare  x2 7 days a week and I only have to be half an hour late and she gets hold and gives me a right good shaking. There is no chance of having a quick chat with another livery - she pushes me in the direction of the tack room constantly. If I'm significantly early you can almost hear her wondering what is going on. There are only 4 days per year I don't see her and when I get back she hangs around me at every opportunity and stands with her forehead on my chest.  There is no doubt she has missed me and is making up for lost time, even though she has never been what you could call a cuddly horse.


----------



## cptrayes (18 December 2009)

Did you move him to this yard for the livery, or just change your arrangement?

If he moved and lost you at the same time then I'm sure he could be depressed. I too have a horse who is very dependent on me and cries (literally) if he doesn't see me.

But I would definitely be looking for a blood tests for anaemia, virus, liver and kidney function, because some things can't be treated if you leave them too late.

If he eats when he's out and not when he's in, then I would go the big rug and turnout option as long as you are absolutely certain that he will be given enough food when you are not there. I'd want a spy going in to check, to be honest.


----------



## debsflo (20 December 2009)

yes they can my mare became very depressed whilst on box rest after having surgery.i would agree with checking bloods to rule out any physical cause,


----------



## honeybee123 (21 December 2009)

I have a mare who has recently come back from loan - she was very depressed, as was lame and had a bad back, but was actually depressed about not being worked and feeling useful.  She used to perk up when I produced tack, and then visibly shrink when I put it on another horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Luckily, she is now sound, and has started doing a little bit again - she's much brighter and happier in herself again.

Both my other two will also sulk if they are not worked for more than a few days - my younger mare gets positively dangerous she gets so angry  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bit of a nuisance in a way, but lovely that they enjoy their work so much, I suppose!!

I do have a number for a very good physic lady for horses - I know it sounds totally mental (and can't believe I'm writing it in a public place  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) - but she has been spot on with my horses, and most of my friends have been convinced with theirs too....  PM me if you'd like her details!)

Good luck!


----------



## soulfull (21 December 2009)

I too would also be thinking virus or lack of work making him fed up,  horses like to work and not doing so can make them fed up.   

I know its not the weather right now but bet he could do with a fabby hack somewhere completely different.  Used to perk my last horse no end when I took him to somerford park or similar.  
Also I would feed aloe vera juice for a pick me up and get rid of any viruses.  Then if no better or he loses much more weight get the vet


----------



## Horseygirl12 (22 December 2009)

Ok,
Thankyou guys for all your comments! Much appriciated!
Dont think he's fed up because of lack of work because he has been worked quite hard before, we have since given him a few weeks off because there was nothing to work and he seemed to have no energy! So he is bing turned out in the field in the day and brought in in the night which he seems to enjoy!
As i am off for christmas now he does seem to be cheeky a little bit more now when i muck him out in the morning!
Vet came to take bloods so we can rule out any underlying problems, hopefully!
Will keep you posted with the results of that!
Thanks guys! x


----------



## yasmindimick (3 March 2010)

I'm  pleased your horse seems a bit perkier! On the subject of depression though, has anyone heard of a horse getting nosebleeds whilst depressed? I had her for 8 years in which time she was fit, healthy, competed at high level of SJ incl. county teams and never sick or sorry. We sold her 2 1/2 wks ago in which time she keeps having nose bleeds... does anyone think could be depression? Thanks!


----------

